# Piratage Mac avec adresse IP



## xiaxia (23 Mars 2009)

J'ai quelques suspiçions sur le fait que quelqu'un pourrait accéder à mon mac à distance sans que je m'en aperçoive.
Est-il possible que quelqu'un disposant de mon adresse IP uniquement puisse pirater mon mac et espionner (voire pire évidemment) ?
Serait-ce possible à partir d'un PC et/ou d'un autre mac ?

Surtout comment puis-je être sûre que mon mac est protégé de ce genre d'attaque ?

Autant les PC sont pour moi des sources infinies de piratages et cibles de virus et malvaillances en tous genres, autant pour les mac ont pour moi toujours été des forteresses quasi inviolables 
Mais j'avoue que maintenant j'ai un doute !


----------



## macaccro (23 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Regardez dans les préférences système -> partage et si vous êtes sous Leopard désactivez le partage d'écran, si vous êtes sous Tiger désactivez Apple remote desktop.


----------



## xiaxia (23 Mars 2009)

Ok merci. Il me semble que cette option là est désactivée mais je vais vérifier cette configuration ce soir.
Mais est-ce que ça suffit pour que mon Mac soit inaccessible par quiconque ?

Je dis ça par rapport aux PC qui ont l'air tellement vulnérables même lorsque toutes les bonnes configurations de sécurité sont activées. Alors j'ai du mal à croire que pour Mac ce soit aussi simple !


----------



## Dramis (23 Mars 2009)

Si tu as un routeur entre ta connexion internet et ton mac, le risque est encore moindre.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mars 2009)

xiaxia a dit:


> Ok merci. Il me semble que cette option là est désactivée mais je vais vérifier cette configuration ce soir.
> Mais est-ce que ça suffit pour que mon Mac soit inaccessible par quiconque ?
> 
> Je dis ça par rapport aux PC qui ont l'air tellement vulnérables même lorsque toutes les bonnes configurations de sécurité sont activées. Alors j'ai du mal à croire que pour Mac ce soit aussi simple !



Si cela ne suffisait pas ça ferait une jolie faille, et on en parlerait.

Ne pas oublier d'activer le coupe-feu également (ça aide) -> Préférences Système>Sécurité>Coupe-feu

Si tu n'utilise pas le WiFi, tu désactives Airport : "On n'active pas un service si on n'en a pas l'usage".

Un peu de documentation sécurité :
http://images.apple.com/macosx/pdf/MacOSX_Leopard_Security_TB.pdf
http://images.apple.com/support/security/guides/docs/Leopard_Security_Config_2nd_Ed.pdf

http://www.apple.com/support/securi...EA-AFF&tduid=ce6d4f5cb20673f91f7e7b25855852e6


----------



## xiaxia (23 Mars 2009)

Merci de votre aide. Donc en résumé si je fais les choses suivantes mon mac est protégé à 100 % ?

- activer le coupe-feu
- désactiver Apple remote desktop
- mettre un routeur
Question : c'est quoi un routeur ? comment savoir si j'en ai un ou pas ? et comment le mettre en place.

Question finale : est-ce que sans routeur et avec la pare feu activé + la désactivation du Apple remote desktop mon mac est quand même totalement protégé ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mars 2009)

xiaxia a dit:


> Merci de votre aide. Donc en résumé si je fais les choses suivantes mon mac est protégé à 100 % ?
> 
> - activer le coupe-feu
> - désactiver Apple remote desktop
> ...



Tu n'as pas besoin de mettre un routeur. Un routeur c'est pour faire un réseau entre plusieurs ordinateurs qui se partagent une adresse IP.

Une Livebox, une Freebox, une Tartinebox, etc, ce sont des routeurs-WiFi.

Pour la question finale : oui, tant que tu ne fais pas l'andouille en installant n'importe quoi sur ta machine.

Tu es la principale faille du système, quelque soit ce système, et il est impossible de la combler.


----------



## Dramis (23 Mars 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu n'as pas besoin de mettre un routeur. Un routeur c'est pour faire un réseau entre plusieurs ordinateurs qui se partagent une adresse IP.



Un routeur sans UPNP peut-être utile, par exemple si par mégarde le partage de fichier est activé, sans routeur, il sera acessible depuis internet, avec un routeur sans UPNP, il sera accessible que depuis le réseau local.


----------



## xiaxia (23 Mars 2009)

Ok merci, ça me rassure tout ça !

Tant que j'y suis, est-ce qu'un webmaster a le droit d'un point de vue légal de diffuser publiquement les informations provenant de l'adresse ip d'un utilisateur ?
Quels sont les recours possibles ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2009)

xiaxia a dit:


> Ok merci, ça me rassure tout ça !
> 
> Tant que j'y suis, est-ce qu'un webmaster a le droit d'un point de vue légal de diffuser publiquement les informations provenant de l'adresse ip d'un utilisateur ?
> Quels sont les recours possibles ?


tant que tu y es tu remarqueras que cette question n'est plus du tout  ni technique ni en rapport avec ce sujet

c' est un sujet... juridique

et  vaste ,  il y a une juridiction par pays

ce qui est interdit dans un pays peut etre légal dans un autre et inversement
donc impossible de répondre et pas dans ce fil
C'est abordé dans d'autres fils
et tout dépend du pays


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2009)

Si tu as peur, ajoute un logiciel d'écoute des entrées, comme NetBarrier ou MacScan. Tu verras bien si on essaye de rentrer chez toi ...


----------



## xiaxia (23 Mars 2009)

Merci pour vos interventions et le conseil d'utiliser un logiciel d'écoute des entrées. Je vais regarder ça.
Je suppose que ces logiciels sont trouvables avec un moteur de recherche. J'espère aussi qu'ils sont gratuits.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mars 2009)

xiaxia a dit:


> Merci pour vos interventions et le conseil d'utiliser un logiciel d'écoute des entrées. Je vais regarder ça.
> Je suppose que ces logiciels sont trouvables avec un moteur de recherche. J'espère aussi qu'ils sont gratuits.



Pas NetBarrier, mais il est à 19 (-60%) jusqu'au 31 mars sur le site d'Intego.


----------



## Nitiel (23 Mars 2009)

NetBarrier X5 est vraiment bien, simple, agréable a utiliser, ...


----------



## korboetoile (17 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 
j'ai bien lu les réponses précédentes pour éviter toutes failles, ceci dit, avant de faire ses réglages là je me suis faite piraté et j'en ai eu les preuves par mon hackeur qui m'a filmé à mon insu, et qui voudrait un show bien poussé à la web cam sinon il publie tout sur le net ... 
Je voudrais savoir comment faire pour qu'il ne puisse plus avoir accès à mon ordi, et mes mail, j'ai bien évidemment changer mes mdp, supprimer mon compte FB, mais je ne pense pas que cela soit assez ! 
Je voudrais être totalement sur, qu'il ne puisse plus du tout rien faire, changer l'adresse ip, formater le mac ? Pouvez-vous m'éclairez rapidement svp ... 

Peut-il "détruire" mon mac (qui est tout neuf :/ ) en m'ayant piraté avant ?


----------



## Calix (22 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Il semble hélas que je ne sois pas la seule dans ce cas, bien qu'on m'aie dit qu'il en faut beaucoup pour pirater un mac.
Je dispose d'un mac récent (moins de 2 ans) qui avait été réinstallé il y a 1 an... mon informaticien est un homme calé et il ne comprends pas que mon mac soit déréglé à ce point, alors que je n'ai pas téléchargé de logiciel et qu'il avait installé un antivirus après mes premiers problèmes.

Par ailleurs tous mes comptes sont piratés, pour avoir la paix je les ai fermé en créant des mot de passes de plus en plus complexes, mais rien n'y a fait... même ma livebox a été piratée... mes messageries, mon skype etc...

Il y aurait il un moyen de dissimuler son IP ou de la faire changer (j'ai entendu parler de logiciels qui renouvelaient une IP différente à chaque connexion)... enfin bref

COMMENT PUIS JE ME PROTEGER... HELP !!!

PS : j'ai déjà tous les systèmes conseillés si dessus.


----------



## edd72 (22 Mars 2011)

Très étrange tout cela.

La première chose est de savoir comment tu te connectes au web, sur quel type de réseau et si c'est en Wifi avec quelle type de clé. En clair, est-ce ta propre box, te connectes-tu via un cable ethernet ou en Wifi (clé WEP ou WPA)?

Aurais-tu installé par hasard un logicel douteux ou un logiciel que tu n'aurais pas acquis légalement (...)?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mars 2011)

Calix a dit:


> Par ailleurs tous mes comptes sont piratés, pour avoir la paix je les ai fermé en créant des mot de passes de plus en plus complexes, mais rien n'y a fait... même ma livebox a été piratée... mes messageries, mon skype etc...


Question naïve : comment *sais tu* que tes comptes mails et ta LiveBox ont été piratés ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

korboetoile a dit:


> B je me suis faite piraté et j'en ai eu les preuves par mon hackeur qui m'a filmé à mon insu, et qui voudrait un show bien poussé à la web cam sinon il publie tout sur le net ...


 
C'est du chantage, c'est puni par la loi. Tu devrais porter plainte.


----------



## subsole (22 Mars 2011)

Calix a dit:


> ...* mon informaticien est un homme calé* et il ne comprends pas que mon mac soit déréglé à ce point, alors que je n'ai pas téléchargé de logiciel et qu'*il avait installé un antivirus* après mes premiers problèmes.


Ça, c'est antinomique.

Sinon quelqu'un d'autre a un accès physique à ton mac ?




PonkHead a dit:


> C'est du chantage, c'est puni par la loi. Tu devrais porter plainte.


Je plussois.


----------



## eNeos (22 Mars 2011)

Pour moi, de mon avis à moi.
Si un routeur est présent (ça peut être la Box ou un routeur à part, mais l'ordinateur aura une adresse locale type 198.168.x.x ou 10.x.x.x), pas besoin de firewall type celui d'Apple. Le routeur bloquera les connexions entrantes (à moins qu'une DMZ soit activée, mais c'est pas bien :rateau.

Il *peut* être utile d'avoir un firewall type Little Snitch pour bloquer les *très éventuels* trojans, sur les connexions sortantes. (sur Windows, remplacer les hypothèses par des obligations).

Si l'ordinateur a une adresse publique alors là...


----------



## Minewars42 (27 Septembre 2013)

Calix a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il semble hélas que je ne sois pas la seule dans ce cas, bien qu'on m'aie dit qu'il en faut beaucoup pour pirater un mac.
> Je dispose d'un mac récent (moins de 2 ans) qui avait été réinstallé il y a 1 an... mon informaticien est un homme calé et il ne comprends pas que mon mac soit déréglé à ce point, alors que je n'ai pas téléchargé de logiciel et qu'il avait installé un antivirus après mes premiers problèmes.
> ...


 
Moi j'ai le meme probleme, l'écran frize sur l'écran blanc au démarage  et n'affiche donc jamais le bureau
J'essaye de sauvegrader toute mes données avant de faire quoi que se soit (faire réparer, réinstaler le CD de démarage...) mais je n'y arrive pas.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???
Merci


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2013)

Minewars42 a dit:


> Moi j'ai le meme probleme, l'écran frize sur l'écran blanc au démarage  et n'affiche donc jamais le bureau
> J'essaye de sauvegrader toute mes données avant de faire quoi que se soit (faire réparer, réinstaler le CD de démarage...) mais je n'y arrive pas.
> Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???
> Merci



Oui mais...



Sly54 a dit:


> Question naïve : comment *sais tu* que tes comptes mails et ta LiveBox ont été piratés ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2013)

+1
pour l'instant rien n'ndique piratage
mais plus banalement souci de demarrage

la cause est pour l'instant inconnue 
ca peut etre souci de disque pas detecté ou abimé (réparable ou non)

premiers conseils
tenter de demarrer sur le dvd d'install
ou un clone si tu fais des clones
ceci afin de faire examiner le disque par un utilitaire disque externe( clone ou celui au menu du dvd d'install)


----------



## Minewars42 (14 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Oui mais...



C'est bon j'ai réussis a le refaire fonctionner 
c'était simplement les prises d'air des ventilos (sons le mac) qui était + ou - bouché

Merci de votre réponse.
Imacement
MW42


----------

